# FX-8350 and Asrock 990FX Extreme3 good combo?



## NdMk2o1o (May 16, 2013)

Also how do these FX-8350's compare to say a similarly clocked PII? single core performance as I know they smoke them in multithreaded.


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

Weak as all get out on the VRM section if you plan any overclocking that would NOT be the board to get.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 16, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Weak as all get out on the VRM section if you plan any overclocking that would NOT be the board to get.



What would you recommend on the same kind of budget as the Asrock? what about Biostar TA990FXE?


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

Still only a 4+1 phase board the FX chips pull a bit more power than that can put out comfortably and stable.

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5

Those would be your three best to choose from all are the better 8+2 phase designs...Obviously those are newegg links, but you should have similar in the UK.


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

my opinion is to stay away from the asus FX ive seen many people asking why their boards are throttling at full load, vrm protection causes voltages to drop at full load when vrms hit a certain temp.

google it im sure youll find many threads about this, ive even commented on a few because i researched this in depth a while back. ive got a low end board and it takes 10 seconds to throttle at stock with no vrm heatsinks, heatsinked versions take minutes.

the UD5 or UD3 is a good choice, as well the crossfire capability and spacing. 

or the extreme4 would be a better choice than the extr3. 


heres a link if you want to find alternatives. http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

to answer the pII comapared to 8350, well they perform better. a few guys here done that upgrade and all said positive things.


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

All of Asus's none top end boards throttle under high loads. Same issue I had with my M4A back in the day. CHII and CHIII didn't throttle under the same load, but I could get that 790GX board to shut down. It still throttles at a substantially higher load than the TA990FXE and 990EX3.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 16, 2013)

MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 Desktop Motherboard - AMD 990FX ...
10 power phases.


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 Desktop Motherboard - AMD 990FX ...



Not if he doesn't want to be RMA'ing the board for blown mosfets. I left that one out for a very good reason.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 16, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Not if he doesn't want to be RMA'ing the board for blown mosfets. I left that one out for a very good reason.



pictures?


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

if you can find one, the fatality is about £140 12+2 phases, hasnt throttled once (bios setting for it)

got all the high end features without the price.

a good way to judge a board is by googling it, the more negative threads ya see and with same problems then its evident problems exist and to stay away!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2013)

what about Asus Sabertooth or CROSSHAIR V FORMULA/Z ?

they should be 8+2 phase board, and again it more matters of the quality of the phases then how many u got or am i totally wrong? ^^;


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> pictures?



4.7ghz 1.46v







http://www.carbonite.co.za/f20/msi-just-keeps-making-fail-vrm-designs-22506/


----------



## Melvis (May 16, 2013)

My motherboard of choice >  http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4397#ov


----------



## RCoon (May 16, 2013)

+1 to Asus Sabertooth. Has a tendency to not explode at 4.8Ghz, is ultra durable, looks cool, and has a lot of awesome features. Also SLI and XFire support.
Great price too.


----------



## pigulici (May 16, 2013)

I personal have/recommend Asus Sabertooth with my fx8350,(before was a 890fx gigabyte, but poor uefi on gigabyte it is a big minus for me), I liked so much, that I put another one at my girl pc, with fx6300...


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> +1 to Asus Sabertooth. Has a tendency to not explode at 4.8Ghz, is ultra durable, looks cool, and has a lot of awesome features. Also SLI and XFire support.
> Great price too.



I rather like my CHVF nice board IMO. If he was stateside the pop on geeks all the time for $100-150. I have been tempted to order a spare.


----------



## RCoon (May 16, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I rather like my CHVF nice board IMO. If he was stateside the pop on geeks all the time for $100-150. I have been tempted to order a spare.



Bought a CHVF for my system after having the sabertooth, also an AWESOME board, but obviously more expensive than a Sabertooth new. Depends on budget i guess.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2013)

Melvis said:


> My motherboard of choice >  http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4397#ov



Mine also. I have one and love it.


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

or the sabertooth, totally forgot about that board. 

yea best bang for buck board there is, i believe!


----------



## drdeathx (May 16, 2013)

The original board you listed is fine. Higher end boards with better phase change will only get 100-200MHz higher on the overclock. I have overclocked some low end boards as good as high end boards. As long as you keeps temps respectable and voltages under control there is no problem with the Asrock X3.... If, your using air, it won't matter much anyhow.


----------

